# Looking for a new sig help please



## Patrick1974 (Mar 7, 2009)

I have here a nice pic that i want for a personal sig,i don't have photoshop so i can't make me one myself.I'm hoping that someone can help with it.Here's the pic.thanks a lot in advance


----------



## Marcel (Mar 7, 2009)

Something like this?


----------



## Patrick1974 (Mar 7, 2009)

Marcel you just hit it right beautifull i have taking it into use very much appreciated.Heel erg bedankt Marcel geweldig.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 7, 2009)

Graag gedaan. I was working on another design, don't know if you like it.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 7, 2009)

Hmm, have to work on the fonts color. The one you took is the came out best I think.


----------



## Patrick1974 (Mar 7, 2009)

Marcel that last is very very nice too.Thanks a lot m8.You all did that with Photoshop??


----------



## Marcel (Mar 7, 2009)

Nope, I use Paintshop pro. It's much easier than Photoshop and about 90% of the possibilities. I use it for all siggies I made here sofar.


----------



## Patrick1974 (Mar 7, 2009)

Well i have to see if i can get that program too.anyway thanks again Marcel.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 7, 2009)

Njaco uses a program called GIMP (GIMP - The GNU Image Manipulation Program), which is free. He can do quite some interesting things with that program. For Paintshop, check out my thread: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/sig...hop-13898.html (Practising Paintshop...). You can see my practice and development using Paintshop. I would say I got a whole lot better in a few months


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 7, 2009)

Hell yea u have Marcel, his new siggy is great...


----------



## Njaco (Mar 7, 2009)

Great siggy Marcel. I can see how you got the two layers together but how did you get an edge to the pink marble layer? Thats is great!


----------



## Marcel (Mar 8, 2009)

That's just the buttonise effect applied.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 8, 2009)

Well done, Marcel!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 8, 2009)

Bl**dy nice work Marcel!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice ones Marcel!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 8, 2009)

Marcel said:


> That's just the buttonise effect applied.




ah-hah!

(_goes to GIMP program and starts playing.....)_


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2009)

A great one Marcel. Well done.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 8, 2009)

And that just in 10 minutes


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## Patrick1974 (Mar 8, 2009)

Yeah i'm so happy with it Marcel thanks again m8


----------

